# Cannon is now CH, RN, JH, VC!



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a little brag for my boy, Cannon! He earned his Rally Novice in 3 straights shows and the next weekend, we picked up his last JH leg in Florida. We haven't trained for hunt test since last year and he only needed one more pass and then all the test came to a halt because of the hot weather! So, we just waited! So, I can now add RN, JH, and a VC to the end of his name! 

Now we are moving on with obedience and agility. We will dabble a little more in Hunt as I would love to get a SH on him as he is very capable. Thanks to K9design for keeping him the week before the hunt test, so I could pick him up!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is fantastic, he is beautiful and talented!! congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Cannon!!! Way to go!


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Congradulations!! Cannon is just beautiful!! (Or handsome!  )


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your handsome pup!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Can I just emphasize how much I love the Cannon man?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Cannon!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Emily says congratulations to her uncle!!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I just love this boy!! Way to go Cannon!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great accomplishments! Congrats to you both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Cannon!
He sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Way to go!


----------

